# [solved]Sicherheitsloch bei sudo su

## scurrell

ist nur sab.

Mist, das war Quatsch. Sorry.

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hallo,

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/sudoers

 

Schau da mal rein.

Edit: Wie oft noch? Lass zur Not deinen Post stehen und schreib EDIT:...

----------

## cryptosteve

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Edit: Wie oft noch? Lass zur Not deinen Post stehen und schreib EDIT:...

 

Ja, finde ich jetzt auch schade. Was war quatsch? Vielleicht hätten andere noch was lernen können?!

----------

## toralf

[quote="cryptosteve"] *metal1ty wrote:*   

> Vielleicht hätten andere noch was lernen können?!

 Erst denken, dann posten ?  :Wink: 

----------

## scurrell

 *cryptosteve wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, finde ich jetzt auch schade. Was war quatsch? Vielleicht hätten andere noch was lernen können?!

 

Also, das ist mir jetzt etwas peinlich.

In dem Moment, als ich das Thema hier ins Forum stellte, fielen die Tomaten von den Augen.

Ich hab auf eure Ratschlaege gehoert und mir Sabayon installiert.

Da kann ich meinen (AVF)*1 voll ausleben.

Gleichzeitig kann ich aber auch meinen (FFFS)*2 machen. (s.Anlage)

Nun gehe ich schritt4schritt. Programm installieren, giyf, blocks loesen, speichern, fertisch.

(OT: Also bei M$ hat mich das ja auch nie gestoert. setup.exe->laeuft->fertig. Und bei Linux muss das alles superduperhyper Prozessor-optimiert sein ? )

--------------

Aufgabe: gentoo/funtoo installieren

Problem: xorg meldet (EE no screen found) oder caught signal 2

Loesung: Sabayon strippen

1-2 Programme installieren, nachchecken, sichern, und immer wieder sudo su, sudo su, sudo su

--------------

Nun hatte ich mich vertippt,...... sudo du 

Gab das <user>-pw ein und error 16[some spaces][ein punkt]

Also nochmal, sudo su

Und bin drin als root ohne pw ( Edit: PW-cache for sudo in session )

Die Tomate: Alter, dein <user> ist in den sudoers, der darf das

Die Panik: Darf jeder, der sudo falsch .... root werden ? (Natuerlich nicht. Normale <user> sind nicht in den sudoers)

Puhhh,...

Anlage: 

AVF = AutoVollgasFuss = binary distro

FFFS= FluegelFlugFuehrerschein = source distro

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Also, das ist mir jetzt etwas peinlich.
> 
> In dem Moment, als ich das Thema hier ins Forum stellte, fielen die Tomaten von den Augen.
> 
> Ich hab auf eure Ratschlaege gehoert und mir Sabayon installiert.
> ...

 

sorry..aber ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass du einfach nur ein Troll bist:

1. du postest immer wieder auf Neue und löschst es später

2. mit einem solchen Wirrwarr kann man eigentlich nicht posten

3. du bist bereits verwarnt worden und das nicht ohne Grund

Daher werde ich auf künftige Posts einfach nicht mehr reagieren. Sollte mein Gefühl mich täuschen, SORRY. Wenn nicht, tust du mir wirklich leid:

- man kann eine Familie gründen

- man kann sich ein Hobby suchen

- man kann sich weiterbilden

- man kann einen herausforderten Job suchen und finden

LG

----------

## scurrell

Ich kann dich verstehen. Und wenn ich aus Frust hier betrunken ins Forum platze ...

die Verwarnung war absolut gerechtfertig.

Ansonsten: Vielen Dank, dass ich bei euch soviel zu linux/gentoo lernen durfte.

Vor 2 Jahren wusste ich ja noch nicht mal was ext3 oder sudo ist.

---------

(sabayon stripped)

revdep-rebuild:

```
 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Checking reverse dependencies

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m will be emerged.

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Collecting system binaries and libraries

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Generated new 1_files.rr

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Checking dynamic linking consistency

 (B[m[1m[32m*(B[m Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done.
```

emerge @preserved-rebuild

```
 * IMPORTANT: 17 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

Calculating dependencies  .... done!

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

```

emerge world:

```
 

 * IMPORTANT: 17 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ... done!

 * IMPORTANT: 17 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news read to view new items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  . ..... ..... ... ..... done!

Nothing to merge; quitting.

```

P.S.: Habe 3 Kinder, 16(twins)  und 18 Jahre alt, 

Hobby ist gentoo

Und als Rentner einen richtig guten Job finden ???? Na ja, vielleicht ein Ehrenamt.

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  
> 
> ...

 

Das solltest Du ggf. nochmal lesen, da sind immer aktuelle (naja, bei 17 news nicht mehr ganz so aktuelle) Nachrichten drin.

----------

## scurrell

Gelesen wurden die schon.

Nur wie kann ich die als gelesen markieren ?

Die Meldung kommt immer wieder

----------

## toralf

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> Gelesen wurden die schon.
> 
> Nur wie kann ich die als gelesen markieren ?
> 
> Die Meldung kommt immer wieder

 Auch nach einem 

```
eselect news read all | less

```

 ?

----------

## franzf

Liest du die news als user oder als root?

----------

## toralf

 *franzf wrote:*   

> Liest du die news als user oder als root?

 Und wenn als user, ist der Mitglied der gruppe "portage" ?

----------

## Josef.95

Ja, nur sind die portage-News auf einem Sabayon-System wirklich wichtig?

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe werden die Binary-Pakete dort normal über einen anderen Paketmanager (nicht portage?) verwaltet.

Vermutlich sind die News eher wichtig, wenn man die die Pakete auch selbst via portage baut und installiert.

Ich würde da einfach mal in der Sabayon-Dokumentation schauen, wie damit umzugehen ist.

----------

## scurrell

Ich werde mal die letzten posts ( so chaotisch, wir ihr mich kennt ) auf einmal beantworten

(Sabayon 1506) benutzt als Paketverwalter Rigo, welcher imho, anaconda basiert ist, und bringt seine eigenen News mit.

 Darin sind z.Z. 4 news bzgl ffmpeg/libav, openrc/sytemd und Rising fund in 2013/14.

Natuerlich sind die gentoo-news auf einem Sabayon-System nicht wichtig. (Die .cfg-Dateinen sind schon richtig. Das wird von Sab-Devs erledigt. Mit Rigo)

Der <user> liest die news als root -> nach sudo

<user> ist nicht in portage.

 *toralf wrote:*   

> ....Auch nach einem 
> 
> ```
> eselect news read all | less
> 
> ...

 

Die Meldung kommt nun nicht mehr. Allerdings war eine news dabei -> betreffend PROTECTED libs

die auch weg ist, mit der ich mich aber nochmals eingehenderweise auseinandersetzten wollte.

Komm ich da nochmal ran ?

----------

## Josef.95

 *scurrell wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *toralf wrote:*   ....Auch nach einem 
> 
> ```
> ...

  Ja, zb via 

```
eselect news list

eselect news read NUMMER
```

----------

